# IBS Onset During Pregnancy



## WonkyColon (Apr 22, 2010)

I had abdominal pain throughout my life, but it didn't turn into "real" IBS until I got pregnant with my daughter. I thought it was just pregnancy-related, but finally sought medical help/diagnosis when my daughter was about a year old. I wonder if IBS frequently has its onset during pregnancy? Has that happened to any other IBS mamas?I'm still breastfeeding, so I hope (PRAY!) that my IBS will get better with weaning.


----------



## blondeoverblue24 (Oct 20, 2009)

It's completely possible - A lot of people attribute the onset of their IBS symptoms to hormonal changes. Many of the posters on the women's board have commented that their IBS began after taking birth control pills and many people find that their symptoms improve when they start taking birth control (if that makes any sense). Hormone changes with pregnancy can definitely throw things off and even women who do not have IBS have bowel habit changes while they're pregnant.


----------

